# Hernandez



## Reviews Bot (Jun 23, 2008)

Ecclectic, eccentric or just plain coffee mecca, one of Sydneys pioneers in roasting still prepares some of the best coffee in Sydney to punters who range from Primeministers (Keating) to Prostitutes. Its deep in the heart of Kings Cross... although these days the redlight district of Sydney is less Seedy and more upmarket. The coffee is roasted on site in an old and somewhat battered drum roaster. The founder, Mr Hernandez senior, came to Australia in the early 1970s. He initially worked for Nestle and finding no decent coffee available for cafe consumptionhe set up his own place. Told he would surely fail, for lack of a market, he thought this was exactly where he wanted to be- creating his own market! The coffee is good- a blend of various origins. Good, zinggy w a nutty caramel cupping quality. Small, small place but worth the visit!

More...


----------

